# Questions about pricing



## Hunter844 (Apr 26, 2007)

Ok I just want to see if I understand this correctly...

Current Equipment

211k
510D
Dish Pro 1000.2
EDIT: I also have an EHD and it's work fine for about 2 years (or however long they've allowed that) but that's not important.

Programming and other bogus charges...

$7 HD Solo Rec
$64.99 America's TOP 250
$6 "Service Plan (15/0) I have no idea what this is exactly"
$6 DVR FEE
$5.60 Tax

Total 89.59


My question is if I get another 211k I know I'll have to pay another $7...but do I lose the DVR fee since I'll be dropping the 510D receiver?

In effect I'd be paying one more dollar and would have HD in my bedroom.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Yes, you are correct. The "DVR-converted" 211 does NOT require a monthly DVR fee on the account. That's currently coming from your 510.


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

The service plan is for discounted service calls. IMHO I would drop that and only add it back if you need service.


----------



## shadough (Dec 31, 2006)

i disagree. if u drop the 510, you will lose the dvr fee. thereby droping your bill by $6. another $6 if you drop the service plan, allthough i think just dropping it will cost extra $. the 2 recievers are $7 each, with the 1st 1 included, therby only costing you the one $7 fee, as you have now.

so basically your bill will go down $6 (another $6 if you drop the S.P.)


----------

